# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  جابجا شدن متن فارسی و لاتین در کریستال

## Armin62

در گزارشات کریستال وقتی که در فیلدی هم فارسی و لاتین استفاده شده باشد جای فارسی و لاتین رو عوض میکنه
مثلا 
چاپگر Canon 
میشه
Canon چاپگر

چطور میشه این مشکل رو حل کرد

----------


## sm

شما اگر اطلاعات رو مستقیم توی بانک اطلاعاتی وارد کرده باشید، مشکلتون با RTL کردن فیلد اطلاعاتیتون توی کریستال حل میشه. اما اگر اطلاعاتتون رو از برنامه های تحت داس به ویندوزی تبدیل کرده باشید، راه حلی نداره مگر اینکه مجدد اطلاعات رو وارد کنید. یا حداقل من تا حالا براش راه حلی پیدا نکردم.

موفق باشید

----------


## Armin62

منظورتون از  RTL  کردن اطلاعات چیه

----------


## sm

Right To Left ... توی مشخصات فیلدتون هست در بخش پاراگراف

----------


## nooshin_k

در گزارش من در crystal report وقتی به همراه داده فارسی کلمات انگلیسی قرار میگیرد بهم میریزد و کلمات را در هم نشان میدهد انواع فونتهای مختلف را هم امتحان کردم مثل tahoma فایده ای نداشته کسی هست راهنمایی کنه

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

اگه نسخه کریستال شما از 9 به بعد است بر روی فیلد و یا شی که از نوع متن است کلیک راست و قستهای زیر را انتخاب کنید
Format Text/paragraph
و سپس Redio button مربوط به Righttoleft‌را انتخاب کنید

----------


## nooshin_k

من توی بانکم که SQL هم هست داده فارسی و انگلیسی درست نوشته شده اما تو گزارش بهم میریزه با RTL کردن هم درست نشد

----------


## nooshin_k

با تشکر از شما این کار را هم انجام دادم باز هم تغییری نکرده در بانکم هم که SQL هست درست هست اما در گزارش بهم میریزه

----------


## sm

شما داده ها رو مستقیم توی SQL وارد کردید یا اینکه داده ها رو از محیط داس به SQL کانورت کردید؟

----------


## sm

منظورتون از اینکه میگید هم میریزه، چیه؟ چطور هم میریزه؟
داده ها Convert شده هستند ؟

----------


## saaz84

سلام منم مدتهاست این مشکل رو دارم . تازه به غیر از حروف فارسی و انگلیسی علامت " - ؟ ... هم دارم که تو کریستال همش به هم میریزه. البته اطلاعات از vb به sql میریزد. توی vb اطلاعات درسته ولی توی sql جابجا می شود در نتیجه تو ی کریستال هم جابجا بشون داده میشه . تنظیم sql هم عربیه.

----------


## sm

اطلاعات رو از VB به SQL تبدیل می کنید؟ یعنی چی؟ چه ربطی بههم دارند؟

کلا توی این زمینه ممکن دوتا مشکل وجود داشته باشه
1- اگر داده ها رو از محیط داسی به ویندوزی کانورت کنید حروف انگلیسی بر عکس می شوند بطور مثال Book میشه kooB 
2- حالت دیگه هم مربوط به فونتیست که استفاده می کنید. برای اینکه مطمئن شوید مشکل از فونت نیست ابتدا با فونت Tahoma امتحان کنید اگر بازهم مشکلی بود از داده هاست.

موفق باشید

----------


## saaz84

اینکه داده ها از vb به sql ریخته می شود . یعنی داخل textbox فرم vb داده ها درست هستند ,وقتی توی sql ذخیره می شوند جابجا میشن  یعنی توی یه جمله اول فارسی ها می آیند بعد حروف انگلیسی و علامتها. توی crystal report هم همینطور. با tahoma هم امتحان کردم نشد.

----------


## sm

نوع داده ای که توی SQL برای ذخیره این فیلد در نظر گرفته اید چیه؟

----------


## saaz84

نوع داده ای Nvarchar

----------


## reza_Nazem

دوست عزیز من هم همین مشکل را داشتم و در نهایت مجبور شدم برای این فیلد ها formul بنویسم من کل متن را کارکتر به کارکتر جدا میکردم در ارایه قرار میدادم و دوباره بازسازی میکردم البته مشکل من نشان دادن کد کالا بود که در بین کد علامت _  به کار رفته بود و در گزارش کد کاملا خراب می شد 

البته در نوشتن بخقئعم کمی دقت کن اگر زیاد پیچیده باشد گزارش را کند می کند

----------


## sm

روی فیلد موردنظرتون توی کریستال راست کلیک و گزینه Browse Data را انتخاب کنید، ببینید اطلاعات رو به شکل درست نشون میده یا اینکه نه؟
یه مقدار ترکیبی از کلمات انگلیسی و فارسی رو مستقیما و بصورت دستی توی SQL بریزید ببینید باز هم همین مشکل رو دارید؟
احتمال داره هنگام ذخیره سازی اطلاعات اشتباه عمل می کنید.

----------


## saaz84

ممنون از راهنماییهاتون حتما امتحان میکنم

----------

